# my slowly growing collection since '97



## franimal (May 23, 2007)

So basically I have loved mac since the 7th grade, but now I'm a broke college student, so my collection has grown slowly over the years. I just wanted to share what I've got and how I store everything, though it could be more organized. All labels are left to right, top to bottom. Have a great day and thanks for looking!




my vanity




How I store stuff! I keep my face stuff in the middle, my eye stuff on the left, and my cheek stuff on the right. My lip stuff is below my vanity in my traincase.




MSF's
-glissade, porcelain pink, naked you
-lightscapade, shimpagne, petticoat, stereo rose




-MSF light, pearl sunshine BP
-MSF dark, hyper real pressed in super white, playmate pink glitter creme
-mellow rave highlight powder, refined golden bronzer, shimmerene glitter creme




Where I keep my lip stuff.




-sorcery shadebender, pink d'lush slimshine, mango, little pink glosses, topper lipvarnish, not so shy see thru lipcolor, dame in a dress, lu-be-lu lipgelees, pink-a-dot, wanderlust laquers
-miss bunny liptint, springbean, venetian lustreglasses, fullfilled plushglass, hot chrome, metalphysical, pinkocracy chromeglasses, digital jade, chicmates, spin pink lipglass stains, rose runner, fully charged pro longwears, prep & prime lip




lipliners:
-magenta, plum, cherry, spice, burgundy, dervish, cranberry, whirl, stripdown, mahogany, beet, plum soft cremestick liner
-studio stick concealer NC20, jubilee l/s




lipglasses
-clear, c-thru, dreamy, damzel, cultured, sunset, malibu barbie, lust, oh baby, flight of fancy
-flash of flesh, succulent, prrr, precocious, ola mango!, lure-x, pink clash, new flame




lipsticks
-rebel, VG III, mahogany, spanish fly, bronanza, CB96, sashimi mimi, stop-n-glo, 
-del rio, tiger tiger, brick-o-la, lady bug, rockocco, ruby woo, viva glam, red no. 5, New York apple, wild 'bout you, up the amp, birds of a feather
-bronx, gel, frou, hush, hue, tanarama, hug me, underplay, indiegirl, VGV, rococo
-holidazzle, plink!, forever young, sequin, lovelorn, rocking chick, angel, rebelrose, chatterbox, moxie




A crapload of empties I'm saving for summer collections. I'll have to take more pics then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








random eyestuff
-UD asphyxia, splash sheer color extract, glitter liners: shimmerline, peacocky, pinky wink, mercuric, liquidast: classic cream, dress khaki, prep & prime lash
-nars rated 'r' duo, starry night, cancan, liquid sky




-prep & prime eye, liquid liners: leatherette, stiletto, boot black, sharkskin s/s, f/l's: blue peep, nightfish, waveline
paints
-black, hot+sour, untitled, shimma, canton candy, flammable, matisserie




eyeliners:
-purple dash, mint & olive, ultra chill, golden air softsparkle pencils, minted, ola viola, smolder, fresh cream, violet underground, hot poppy, teddy, assorted eye pencils from estee lauder, hot topic, tony & tina, chanel, lancome, urban decay




blushes:
-frankly scarlet, b-jeweled, peachy keen, harmony
-dollymix, pink swoon, don't be shy, ring o' roses/breath of plum
-pinch me, peachtwist, loverush, ambering rose
-honour, pinch o' peach




-shock & shine, on the town glimmershimmers, pearlette pearlizer
-chanel tempting beige, misty pink studio mist blush, rose d'or bronzing stick, dada delight cheekhue
-awash in pink see thru cheek color, brit wit, ladyblush blushcremes




-sweetie pie iridescent powder, NC30 select sheer loose, studio finish SPF 35 NC40, ooh, virgin isle CCB, vincent longo cream eyeshadow in limesand




-fuschia, goldmousse shimmersouffle, rose, pink bronze, teal
-pink, old gold, rocking orange glitter
-UD sonic sparkle dust, astonish all over gloss, 3D glitter in gold & copper




samples:
-ruby red, bee dust iridescent powder
-emerald green, green, rose gold, goldenaire, dazzleray, green brown
-reflects red,  reflects gold, kitschmas, white gold, azreal blue, crystalled orange
-black glitter, pink pearl, pink bronze, teal, tan, melon
-pink bronze, naked, reflects pearl, dark soul, golden lemon
-sunpepper, bright coral, deep blue green, crystalled lime, steel blue
-blue storm, vanilla, golder's green, silver fog




assorted lashes & glue




assorted postcards and media




-everyday lotion cleanser, assorted try on pac stuff, brush cleaner
-alcohol base, water base mixing mediums




-prep & prime face, strobe cream, color corrector green
-studio lights in sand, brow set in clear (even though it doesn't look like it), studio finish SPF 35 in NC 40, Mineralize Satinfinish foundation in NC 37, hyper real in NC300 (with a little bit of NC 400 mixed in)
-clinique pore minimizer, select tint spf 15 in NC 40, studio mist foundation medium




perfumes:
-turquatic, greenify, violetrix, dejarose, tarnished love, emeraldaire, c-squeeze, dior addict
-MV3, MV2, MV1, MV4, Davidoff coolwater
-Stila creme boquet, ralph lauren blue, britney spears fantasy




miscellaneous brushes mostly mac




-guacamole, beauty burst, whistle, playful, spring up
- illusionary burning ambition, moth brown, springtime skipper, budding beauty
-fountain bleu, jeweltone, guacamole
-beauty mark, melody, chrome yellow, bark, bitter




-fleur power, prism
-shimmersweet, dame, hushabye


----------



## MsButterfli (May 23, 2007)

ooooo its so nice


----------



## aziajs (May 23, 2007)

Niiiiice!


----------



## Hilly (May 23, 2007)

im jealous!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 23, 2007)

Love Love Love the vanity!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

That is a pretty sweet collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can I come over and play?!?!


----------



## eowyn797 (May 24, 2007)

wow. you're so organized! *envys your B-Jeweled powder*


----------



## User49 (May 24, 2007)

woo! i like it!


----------



## natasha (May 26, 2007)

wow..im soo jealous..well im sure u will have spent a fortune for all that....


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 27, 2007)

Nice, large collection


----------



## Mien (May 28, 2007)

Really lovely!!!


----------

